# Black male lab found in Saffron Walden



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mercer and Hughes Veterinary Surgeons
Is this your dog? Black male entire Labrador, white fleck on chest. Is wearing a black half chain collar. Found Hollyhock Road Saffron Walden.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope he gets to go home soon.


----------

